# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Aquario da NOSSA COSTA, setup e fotos [Actualizado 25/09/06 ]

## Eric Cardoso

Ola a todos, aqui fica o setup do Meu aquario e as respectivas fotos.

Aquário: 38x38x38
Sump: 35x35x35

Aprox. 65litros. (Já a contar com o volume de pedras areia etc etc.)

Iluminação: De momento uma Grolux (Mas apanha bastante luz indirecta do sol)

Escumador: Berlin (Para litragem até 100 litros acho eu. Foi-me dado por um grande amigo)

Retorno e circulação:

Retorno - 1 - Bomba AquaClear 3000

Circulação Interna: Aquário - 2 Bombas .. Uma Aquapor de 200 l/h e uma Aquael de 600l/h

Substrato:

No Aquário - 5 Kg de Areia da Praia
Na Sump Aprox. 3 Kg de areia de coral

Data da Montagem -12/9/06 (Montei-o Novamente devido a problemas com a areia da praia que apodreceu devido Às pedras que trouxe da praia conterem Cracas, e estas mesmas ao Morrerem causaram o apodrecimento da areia, o problema ficou resolvido porque já tinham morrido todas, lavei as pedras esfreguei e deixei secar, logo agora não há mais nada para morrer e apodrecer a areia.)

Habitantes:

Peixes: 
1 Peixe Trombeta
1 Caboz

Invertebrados:
9 buzios
18 ermitas
3 camarões 
1 ostra
Anémonas:10

Detalhe da coluna sem furos, Já tinha feito o aquario À quase um ano, e a ideia da coluna apareceu à 2 semanas, de modo que não tive para furar o fundo do aquario.


Continuação da tubagem até à sump


Detalhe do retorno da água da sump para o aquario


Sump com o escumador berlin à esquerda e com pouca espuma pois tinha acabado de o limpar à pouco tempo, e á direita areão de coral.


Vista Geral


Vista Geral


Um Pouco Mais de Perto


*Hexaplex trunculus*, Buzio, estes foram os unicos seres vivos que não apanhei a fazer mergulho, Fui a uma marisqueira e pedi  :Smile: 


*Nassarius reticulatus* Mais um Buzio, estes são particularmente engraçados, passam grande parte do tempo enterrados na areia apenas com o sifão saído na superficie da areia, autentico submarino da areia  :Smile: 


*Calliostoma zizyphinum*


*Sabella Spallanzanii*


*Anomia Ephippium* Ostra 


*Codium Tomentosum* é o nome cientifico desta alga que está presa à concha de um caracol que está vivo.


Ermita da areia... nome cientifico? não sei, mas quem souber agradeço o comentario


Mais um ermita igual ao de cima e com o Peixe Trombeta (Syngnathus acus) a querer fugir da foto


*Clibanarius Erythropus*, este é o meu ermita de estimação, é o maior e foi o primeiro que apanhei, a concha dele arranjei em um supermercado, era de um burrié bem grande.
Assim que viu largou logo a antiga lol.


*Palaemon serratus*, o meu camarão macho suponho eu, tanto pela magnifica coloração como pelo seu tamanho, já tive duas femeas e eram bem mais pequenas e com menos cor.
 

*Palaemon serratus*


*Syngnathus acus*, Peixe Trombeta


*Syngnathus acus*, Peixe Trombeta


*Syngnathus acus*, Peixe Trombeta


*Actinia fragacea* 


*Actinothoe sphyrodeta*


Anemona, não sei o nome cientifico


*Bunodactis Verrucosa*


E para terminar por agora aqui fica uma foto engraçada Do peixe trombeta o caracol de alga na cabeça e o Camarão



*Actualizado 25/09/2006*

*Hexaplex trunculus* Como já me tinham dito, e agora confirmado por mim, este Buzio (Gastrópode) não é aconselhavel para aquarios com outros Gastrópodes em especial de menor porte, *Nassarius*, *Burriés* etc etc
Sendo uma espécie predatoria é facil de imaginar o que esta faz a tudo o que for caracois que tenham nos vossos aquarios  :Smile:  


Este é o caracol com a alga na concha, não sei qual o seu nome cientifico, se alguém souber agradeço o comentario. Do lado direito da boca dele tem o que eu acho ser um cifão, pelo menos é igual a um cifão.


Uma pequena Vieira pertencente á (família PECTINIDAE).


*Callionymus lyra Linnaeus* Passa grande parte do tempo enterrado na areia apenas com os olhos de fora, tive de o chatear para posar para a foto  :Smile: 


*Callionymus lyra Linnaeus*


*Veretillum cynomorium*. Cenoura do Mar no Site do Aquario Vasco da Gama falam.. "A cenoura do mar é um animal colonial, tal como os corais, as gorgónias e os leques-do-mar. Vive em fundos de areia, desde o limite inferior da maré baixa até zonas mais profundas, sendo capaz de se desenterrar quando coberta de areia e de se fixar novamente ao substrato quando desalojada. É constituída por um pólipo central, grande e carnudo, em forma de caule, cuja base se enterra na areia"
Escusado será dizer que passeia como bem lhe apetece no aquario, boiando, e enterra-se onde quer lol, De modo que querer coloca-la onde queremos é escusado lol.


*Veretillum cynomorium*, Nesta foto encontra-se aberta


*Symphodus roissali*, O meu Bodião  :Smile: 


*Symphodus roissali*


Blenny, Gobio, Caboz .... Já Lhe ouvi chamar de muita coisa, O Nome cientifico não sei, já procurei bastante, já vi muitas fotos, e não vi nenhum igual, Não sei se uma especie só, tenha varios padrões diferentes, e refiro-me a bola preta que este tem na barbatana dorsal, mas pronto, espero pela resposta de alguem que me elucide sobre este assunto  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Está muito fixe o teu aqua, A costa portuguesa tens vida espectacular.
Estive a ver no livrinho e parece-me que os teus ermitas são um *Eupagurus bernhardus* e um *Eupagurus prideauxi* , mas pelas fotos nao dá pra ter a certeza.

As anemonas parecem ser *Sagartia elegans var. venusta* e *Sagartia Elegans var. miniata* e *Sagartia troglodytes*. Para confirmares podes procurar no Google images e verificar. 

O peixe trombeta parece ser um *Syngnathus typhle*.

Estou a usar um livro de fauna e flora do litoral de Portugal e estas especies são as mais comuns, mas como nao sou biologo posso estar a completamente ao lado.

Só mais uma coisa... O teu *caracol de alga na cabeça*  é um must!!! Acho que devias arranjar um nome cientifico para o bicho, tipo Caracolum Algae Caebessum  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Eric
 Está muito interessante, bonito e promete :SbOk3: . Parabéns :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: .Fazer um sistema da nossa costa, é um dos objectivos que tenho para o futuro. Espero poder aprender contigo. O teu aquário vai permitir a quem possa não saber e mesmo a quem saiba, ver/conhecer a beleza da vida marinha da nossa costa :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: . Desejo-te e a este lindo sistema, o maior sucesso :SbOk3: .
 Vejo que ainda não conseguiste identificar algumas espécies, daí que te sugiro um livro magnifico dedicado à vida marinha da nossa costa, mais concretamente a existente na costa da Praia da Aguda em Vila Nova de Gaia, um livro escrito pelo MIKE WEBER da estação litoral da Aguda, intitulado Aguda, Entre As Marés - Fauna e Flora do Litoral da praia da Aguda - Edições Afrontamento - ISBN 972-36-0432-9 onde poderás obter muita informação, entre a qual os nomes das espécies. Já agora sugeria que colocasses uma Chondrea coerulescens que é uma alga de um azul/purpura absolutamente deslumbrante (vê no livro acima mencionado pág 121, fotografia 229) . Uma trivia europeia (beijinho do mar), um Haliotis tuberculata (orelha do mar), seriam adições fascinantes.
 Como se trata de um sistema de águas temperadas, tenho muita curiosidade em saber a que temperatura estás a manter toda esta vida. Daquilo que me lembro do que me explicou o Mike Weber, a temperatura de águas temperadas não deve ultrapassar os 17 ou 19ºC, para não ter impacto negativo nas espécies mantidas, porém tratando-se de espécies que vivem na zona intertidal isso já poderá ser diferente? Bem nunca tive nenhum sistema de águas temperadas, por isso quero aprender.

 Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
 Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Ora boas  :Smile:  

Paulo Gordinho muito obrigado pelo comentario, estive a pesquisar os nomes que me deste, e não deves andar muito longe dos nomes certos, procurei e em relação às anemonas dei com muitos sites delas mas não encontrei nenhumas iguais às minhas, os ermitas também não se parecem nada com os meus, o unico que realmente parece ser, tanto que já coloquei o nome cientifico dele por cima das fotos é o Peixe Trombeta Syngnathus typhle.
Embora tenha dado com uma pagina que fale em 3 especies semelhantes, em que o que muda é o Ultimo nome, relativamente as diferenças vêm-se na barbatana dorsal, no numero de raios que esta contem e o tamanho da mesma em relação à cabeça, mas não me apetece nada chatear o bichinho e agarrar nele para as contar ou para medir, espero que com a minha ida ao AVG venha de lá com os nomes todos e as duvidas todas tiradas.
O caracol da alga na cabeça abafa mesmo heheh  :Smile: 

Pedro Nuno Ferreira, obrigado pelo comentario  :Smile: 
Tenho de ver se encontro esse livro pelo que falas parece ser bem interessante para mim.
Falando da Chondrea coerulescens  realmente estive a pesquisar e são estremamente lindas, tenho de ver se encontro mais informação, relativamente aos cuidados que é preciso ter com ela e para a conseguir manter no meu aquario, mas para ser sincero nunca vi nenhuma nos meus mergulhos, já li algures que é uma especie que se encontra em locais mais expostos e não tão protegidos, tenho de vasculhar isso melhor quando for mergulhar.
Em relação à Haliotis tuberculata, já tive uma bem pequena em que a concha mede 2cm, falo mede porque fiquei com a concha é obvio, encontro muitas delas mas extremamente grandes para este aquario tão pequeno, esta minha morreu-me talvez de fome ou devido à temperatura do aquario, ainda não sei mas é algo que tb tenho de ver se descubro, principalmente a alimentação delas. Mas deixa-me dizer-te que onde as encontro e confirmando com a que tive aqui no aquario, é um animal que é bem dificil se deixar ver, anda sempre sempre escondido, têm uma força impressionante quando fixadas às pedras, e deslocam-se bastante rapido, um buzio dessa especie nassarius que tenho aí numa foto e que já é bem rapido, ao pé desta leva uma abada fenomenal hehe.
Falando dos Beijinhos do mar, nunca vi nenhum vivo, acho que encontrar isso é pura sorte, já li algures tb que eram bastante abundantes mas que têm vindo a desaparecer, se encontrares alguns manda-me hehe.
Pois falando de temperaturas, ao habitarem na zona de marés (zona intertidal) são seres que toleram uma temperatura mais elevada, deixa-me dizer-te que este verão e em especial este mês de agosto que foi quando começei com este aquario, as temperaturas dele não devem ter sido diferentes das do teu e de todos vcs que têm reefs, andou nos 27º de maxima, chegou duas vezes aos 29º e rondou e ronda os 25º, e com o tempo que já está a mudar, de momento, tenho-o nos 24º e espero que continue a baixar, tenho o auxilio de uma ventoinha de computador e espero conseguir os 20º este inverno, são especies que toleram melhor as temperaturas altas, mas se lhes dermos uma agua fresquinha eles não se queixam nada e so agradecem, o meu objectivo é durante o inverno arranjar dinheiro para o dito cujo do refrigerador, ou então adaptar uma maquina de tirar imperiais que um amigo meu está a vender, vou testar a maquina antes de a comprar para ver se realmente funciona bem e se consigo manter temperaturas desejadas, se for muito inconstante, faço o "sacrificio" e compro mesmo o refrigerador.
De momento ando a ver se capturo mais algumas coisas, nomeadamente peixes, por exemplo um ou dois Budiões pequenos, quando mudar para um aquario maior logo penso numas taínhas ou um cardume de sargos ou muitas outras coisas que tenho visto nos nosso fundos bem bonitas e capaz de meter a um canto falando de beleza muitos peixes de recife que por aí se vê, tudo a seu tempo  :Smile:

----------


## João Alves

Boas Eric Cardoso

Tenho para venda um refrigerador feito pela scalare vendo barato

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Dei aqui uma vista de olhos noutro livro e penso que pelo menos uma encontrei, parece-me uma _Actinia Equina_ ou _Actinia fragacea_ e no endereço seguinte tem uma foto de uma muito parecida com a tua.

http://membres.lycos.fr/umatno/Aqua/Paginae/2.php

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Boas Eric Cardoso
> 
> Tenho para venda um refrigerador feito pela scalare vendo barato


Lol, engraçado, trabalhei 6 meses na Scalare




> Dei aqui uma vista de olhos noutro livro e penso que pelo menos uma encontrei, parece-me uma Actinia Equina ou Actinia fragacea e no endereço seguinte tem uma foto de uma muito parecida com a tua


Ora aqui está ela sim senhor, parecida não... Igualissima, a actinia equina é a mais pequena toda vermelha, há castanhas e umas azuis esverdeadas bem escuras, são as chamada anemonas Mijonas, quando as pressionas um pouco costuma sair uns esguixos de um liquido delas, por isso aquela que faz lembrar um Morango so pode ser a ACTINIA FRAGACEA. Vou pesquisar melhor mais logo, agora vou até à praia apanhar uma água e aproveitar a baixa-mar para apanhar uns camarões nas poças  :Smile: 

Paulo mais uma vez um muito obrigado pela ajuda na identificação dos animais  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Eric,

Espetacular esse teu aquario da nossa costa,sem duvidas que é um bom desafio.

Só uma pergunta :Qual é a temperatura que ronda esse teu aquario??Como fazes para manter a temperatura ideal??

Abraço

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Olá Eric,
> 
> Espetacular esse teu aquario da nossa costa,sem duvidas que é um bom desafio.
> 
> Só uma pergunta :Qual é a temperatura que ronda esse teu aquario??Como fazes para manter a temperatura ideal??
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Carlos. Não apeteceu ler as msgs lol  :Smile: ? é que está lá escrito a resposta à tua pergunta mas oki aqui vai. QUanto à temperatura no preciso momento está em 23º, como faço para manter a temperatura ideal, de momento não faço, a temperatura ideal deveria andar entre os 15º e os 19º, espero agora no inverno chegar aos 20º ou 19º pelo menos, a unica ajuda que tenho de momento é um cooler (Ventoinha) de pc.  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Corga

Olá Eric

O teu espirografo é um Spirographis spalanzani e existem em varias variedades de cor.

Cumprimentos
Jorge Corga

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Olá Eric
> 
> O teu espirografo é um Spirographis spalanzani e existem em varias variedades de cor.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Jorge Corga


Já desconfiava, não sabia é que havia varias cores, ou melhor, sabia mas pensei que cada um que tem essas cores diferentes tivesse um nome diferente, mas obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde Eric
Ontém e no sábado passado estive na Praia da Aguda a recolher esponja para o meu Zanclus e procurei pela Chondrea coerulescens, e encontrei, mesmo à vista e à mão numa zona da franja entre o eulitoral médio e o inferior. A zona em causa tinha corrente acentuada promovida pelo fluxo e refluxo das ondas e na parte mais baixa chegaria pouco acima dos joelhos. A alga exibida na fotografia estava fixada na concha de um mexilhão que ficava justamente na zona mais elevada, ficando sempre com 2 a 5 cm de água sobre si, ou mais quando vinha uma onda e enchia a poça de maré que lhe ficava por trás.
Tenho mais duas fotografias de outra ocorrencia da mesma alga um pouco mais á frente e que colocarei amanhã. Nas próximas idas à Praia vou tentar localizar esta alga mas já mais desenvolvida. o Azul purpureo é deslumbrante :SbSourire19:  :SbBravo: .



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Já encontrei igual na passada semana, não cheguei a trazer para casa pois vou remodelar o meu aquario e logo tenho tempo para apanhar para mim. Mas realmente como dizias e dizes, é lindissima  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Eric, parabéns pelo aquário.

Três formas de distinguir os blénios dos góbios:
- os blénios não têm escamas e os góbios têm;
- os góbios têm as barbatanas pélvicas unidas formando uma ventosa;
- os blénios têm uma dorsal única enquanto os góbios têm a dorsal subdividida em duas.

Os cabozes são góbios.

Tu tens um blénio, mas não sei exactamente qual a espécie.

Em relação à temperatura, tens razão quando dizes que esses seres suportam temperaturas elevadas, mas atenção que essa situação não pode perdurar muito tempo porque vai elevar-lhes o metabolismo o que que lhes causará a morte a médio prazo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eric  :Olá:  

Os meus parabens 3 vezes

 :yb677:   Pela muito boa apresentação do teu tópico
 :yb677:   Pela qualidade das fotos
 :yb677:   Por conseguir manter um aquario da nossa costa tão bonito nessas dimensões

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Muito, muito bom! Sem dúvida uma pequena amostra do que pode ser um aquário muito bom, com "apenas" bicharada da nossa costa.

Os meus parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - em breve tentarei montar um mini-reef semelhante!

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Obrigado a todos  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eric belo aquario e fotos e excelente trabalho na montagem...parabens  :tutasla:  

Este peixe e lindo, como se da com os invertebrados ? Sera que aguenta temperaturas de reef ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Eric
 Fico muito contente pelas apreciações tão positivas que estas a receber, ao ponto de que já há mais candidatos para montar um recife da nossa costa, para ti e para eles/elas :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  (e já agora para mim também que ando a sonhar em montar um também :yb624:   :SbSourire19:   :SbBravo:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk2:  :Big Grin:   ).
Tal como havia prometido, aqui vão mais umas imagens de outra ocorrência da mesma alga azul, *Chondria coerulescens*, um pouco mais à frente, cerca de 10 metros, mais coisa menos coisa, que encontrei no passado sábado na Praia da Aguda. Como poderás perceber pelas imagens, a alga encontrava-se numa zona de corrente acentuada, fluxo/refluxo das ondas, pelo que será um aspecto a considerar quando recolheres os espécimes que irás levar para o teu aquário. Em síntese se lhe deres condições semelhantes às do sítio onde a encontrares/recolheres, ajudará seguramente na sua adaptação/integração.

















Perto deste sítio existe esponja *Hymeniacidon sanguínea*, também sujeita a corrente acentuada, tipo cascata e exposta tanto à rebentação das ondas como ao sol intenso. Tirei fotografias antes de recolher alguma para o meu Zanclus e publicarei essas fotografias quando actualizar o tópico que abri sobre o Zanclus que de resto come a esponja em causa e a outra espécie, no estado natural, com algas, areia e tudo :EEK!: , e fica ali à espera de mais :SbRequin2:  :SbSourire19: . Está a crescer rapidamente. Seja como for é frequente encontrar a referida esponja em forte competição com a alga calcária *Corallina elongata* (visivel na primeira fotografia do post que coloquei ontém), daí que caso recolhas também essa alga calcária que é muito bonita, procura evitar que traga esponja agarrada porque a esponja pode ter impacto não benéfico no sistema se for em quantidade importante, isto pelo menos até sabermos mais sobre a mesma.
   Fico à espera de imagens dos espécimes que recolheres, tanto do local e praia onde o fizeres como no teu magnífico aquário. Parabéns pela excelente ideia e trabalho :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo:  :SbBravo: .

   Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :SbBravo: 
   Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Eric belo aquario e fotos e escelente trabalho na montagem...parabens  
> 
> Este peixe e lindo, como se da com os invertebrados ? Sera que aguenta temperaturas de reef ?



Pois é, é lindo mesmo, Um Bodião. Pelo que sei, não é grande amigo de invertebrados, em especial camarões, eu mantenho o meu com 3 ou 4 camarões que são do tamanho dele e ele nem lhes toca, mas no outro dia fui apanhar camarões de uma outra especie aqui no estuario do sado para alimentar as tropas e eram mais pequenos que o Bodião, e ele não se fez rogado, atirou-se logo a eles, Atacara corais ? eu tenho algo parecido com um coral *Veretillum cynomorium*, e ele nem lhe toca.  Quanto à temperatura, o meu aquario agora que o frio passou um pouco mais, está quase nos 26ºC e ele está feliz da vida, não noto diferença nenhuma no comportamento que ele tem no mar, para o comportamento que tem no meu aquario. Mas pronto como toda a gente costuma dizer o metabolismo deles a esta temperatura é acelarado o que acaba por lhes causar uma morte permatura. Este vai ter de aguentar pelo menos este inverno sem refrigeração, porque de momento nao me posso aventurar num refrigerador.

*Veretillum cynomorium*,

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Bom dia Eric
>  Fico muito contente pelas apreciações tão positivas que estas a receber, ao ponto de que já há mais candidatos para montar um recife da nossa costa, para ti e para eles/elas (e já agora para mim também que ando a sonhar em montar um também      ).
> Tal como havia prometido, aqui vão mais umas imagens de outra ocorrência da mesma alga azul, *Chondria coerulescens*, um pouco mais à frente, cerca de 10 metros, mais coisa menos coisa, que encontrei no passado sábado na Praia da Aguda. Como poderás perceber pelas imagens, a alga encontrava-se numa zona de corrente acentuada, fluxo/refluxo das ondas, pelo que será um aspecto a considerar quando recolheres os espécimes que irás levar para o teu aquário. Em síntese se lhe deres condições semelhantes às do sítio onde a encontrares/recolheres, ajudará seguramente na sua adaptação/integração.
> 
> 
> 
> Perto deste sítio existe esponja *Hymeniacidon sanguínea*, também sujeita a corrente acentuada, tipo cascata e exposta tanto à rebentação das ondas como ao sol intenso. Tirei fotografias antes de recolher alguma para o meu Zanclus e publicarei essas fotografias quando actualizar o tópico que abri sobre o Zanclus que de resto come a esponja em causa e a outra espécie, no estado natural, com algas, areia e tudo, e fica ali à espera de mais. Está a crescer rapidamente. Seja como for é frequente encontrar a referida esponja em forte competição com a alga calcária *Corallina elongata* (visivel na primeira fotografia do post que coloquei ontém), daí que caso recolhas também essa alga calcária que é muito bonita, procura evitar que traga esponja agarrada porque a esponja pode ter impacto não benéfico no sistema se for em quantidade importante, isto pelo menos até sabermos mais sobre a mesma.
>    Fico à espera de imagens dos espécimes que recolheres, tanto do local e praia onde o fizeres como no teu magnífico aquário. Parabéns pela excelente ideia e trabalho.
> 
> ...



Tenho andado muito de volta dos peixes,  camarões,  caracois, anemonas e isso tudo e não tenho dado atenção nenhuma a algas, essa alga azul Chondria coerulescens na ultima vez que mergulhei, encontrei-a numa zona bastante protegida pelas ondas, como não lhes tenho dado grande atenção não sei bem em que zonas elas andam, mas vou começar minha exploração nas algas da nossa costa, tenho de ver se faço a revisão à garrafa porque isto de apneia é um desgaste terrivel, e muitas coisas passam-me despercebidas. Esponjas não tenho visto praticamente nenhumas, tenho de abrir mais os olhos hehe  :Smile: 

Mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas descrições que me tens dado, das tuas pescarias nessa praia da Aguda.  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> tenho de ver se faço a revisão à garrafa porque isto de apneia é um desgaste terrivel, e muitas coisas passam-me despercebidas. Esponjas não tenho visto praticamente nenhumas, tenho de abrir mais os olhos hehe


Eric, 

Muito bonito o teu aquário.

Só um alerta: cuidado com as colectas em mergulho com garrafa, porque é ilegal e, entre outras consequências, pode acarretar a apreensão imediata do equipamento, com eventual perda do mesmo.

----------


## Eric Cardoso

> Eric, 
> 
> Muito bonito o teu aquário.
> 
> Só um alerta: cuidado com as colectas em mergulho com garrafa, porque é ilegal e, entre outras consequências, pode acarretar a apreensão imediata do equipamento, com eventual perda do mesmo.


Obrigado pelo aviso. Eu estou bem por dentro do que se pode e não fazer, e já fui abordado varias vezes, mas quando vêm o que trago, 1 caranguejo, um bodião, dois camaroes, 1 ou 2 caracois, não me dizem nada  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Eric,só falta ai um bélo de um rascasso hehe. :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Eric
Parabens pelo excelente aqua da costa. :Pracima:  
Os eremitas da areia são Diogenes pugilator (os famosos patas brancas).
Com sorte encontras espirógrafos (ou sabelas) desde laranja a avermelhado, castanho escuro, creme, amarelados e violeta... é só escolher.

Penso que podias adicionar um bodião pequeno Coris julis (judia) ou se tiveres sorte um Thalassoma pavo (bodião pavão, masi raro no continente mas muito comum na Madeira e Açores).

Podes também tentar apnhar uns camarões que vivem no meio das algas que se chamam Hippolyte varians, e cuja coloração varia desde verde alface até côr de vinho.

Mais uma vez parabens pelo excelente aqua. :bompost:  

Cumps

Cumps

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Luis um rascasso, ainda não apanhei nenhum, mas certamente que mais dia menos dia terei um no aquario, sao bem bonitos  :Smile: 

Ricardo, Obrigado aí pela ajuda no nome dos patas brancas  :Smile: 
Estáva a ver que nunca mais descobria.
Falando dos bodiões, quanto ao Coris julis aí à um mês suponho que vi um, mas não o consegui apanhar, e o Thalassoma pavo realmente nos açores vi centenas deles, mas aqui no continente nunca vi nenhum.
E esses camarões tb me andam a passar despercebidos, se bem que bodiões e camarões, nenhum deles morre de amores pelo outro, os meus camarões até agora safam-se porque são maiores que o bodião, pode ser que se habitue a eles, mas acho que quando crescer mais pápa os camarões todos, logo se vê  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Parabéns pelo belo aquario! Acho que a nossa fauna tem exemplares mesmo muito fascinantes e nós geralmente não temos bem essa noção.

Só tenho uma dúvida:
Cmo é que tu fazes para arrancar as anémonas das rochas?Geralmente sempre que lhes toco elas estão bem arragadas e é impossivel retirar as ditas sem danificar os tecidos. Tens alguma técnica especial?ou é só uma questão de jeitinho?E costumas alimentar esses organsmos?com quê?

Abraço
Nuno

----------


## Rui Monge

> Luis um rascasso, ainda não apanhei nenhum, mas certamente que mais dia menos dia terei um no aquario, sao bem bonitos


Bonitos e crescem imenso! :SbSourire21:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Só agora vi este aquario. :EEK!:  
Está realmente muito bom!!
Que tal umas fotos para ver a evolução. :SbOk2:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Olá!!!

Realmente o teu aquário ficou bem bonito!! :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Também gostava de ver a evolução...
Manda umas fotos..

Cumprimentos, 

Ricardo Amaral

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Eric

Antes de mais parabéns pelo seu aqua. Já tive um da nossa costa mas depois....bem são contas de outro rosário.
Gostaria que me explicasse como funciona a saida de agua na sua coluna seca e se possivel uma foto melhor (mais visivel).
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Muitos parabens!!!!!!

Está muito bom! :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

E que tal uma actualização? É que as fotos têm mais de 1 ano... Nada de novo?

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Pois é companheiros, falando de aquarios da nossa costa, não se aventurem sem um refrigerador, acabei por compreender que se os nossos animais independentemente de serem animais que habitem a nossa zona de marés e aguentem temperaturas altas, a realidade é que aguentam essas mesmas temperaturas por poucas horas por dia, não as aguentam uma vida inteira, e se mesmo no verão as águas da nossas costa cheguem aos 19 graus, é porque pelo menos temos de conseguir essas temperaturas nos nossos aquas, e se não as conseguimos mais vale fazer o que eu fiz, que foi devolver tudo ao mar.
Talvez seja o mesmo que nós vivermos na rua, se eu viver na rua vestido provavelmente viverei mais anos que uma outra pessoa que viva toda nua.

Sem refrigerador é tudo muito bonito no inicio mas depois vai tudo por água abaixo.
Que esta minha experiencia sirva de exemplo para os que não sabiam disto. Até podem alegar que têm um Sargo à 3 anos  e morreu com 4, mas se tivessem refrigerador talvez morresse com 8. tudo o que é da nossa costa sem refrigerador deixem mas é os animais estarem sossegados onde estão  :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao caro Eric agora nao tens nada? nem um reef? :SbOk5:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Eric
Para além das magnificas fotografias e momentos ricos que nos proporcionou o teu aquário, ganhamos ainda esta experiência que seguramente fará ou ajudará a fazer a diferença para melhor. Além disso tiveste a a atitude sensata ao entregar à natureza. Seguramente deste-nos a todos a possibilidade de evoluir por via positiva.
Espero voltar a ver outro teu aquário da nossa costa, agora com refrigerador, a evoluir tranquila e seguramente desta vez e olha que o calor não faz só estragos nas águas temperadas...eu que o diga.

Não sei se tens mergulhado, mas dá uma vista de olhos aqui http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=237 e aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=5505 e aqui Fotografia Subaquática e aqui também * 	Red Sea 2007* e aqui também * 	RED SEA 2007 By Denadai*

Relativamente à rede de plâncton, recentemente e finalmente acabei por a obter, a rede adequada, vê aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....0990#post90990 posts 15 e seguintes.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Miguel Dionisio

Bom dia,

Para já dou te tambem os meus parabens pelo aquario... e pela vontade de exprimentar algo que ainda não esta muito implementado entre nós... o "nosso" aquario costeiro... que para mim a principal razão será pelo preço do refrigerador, pois existem "bichinhos" fantasticos para lá colocar.
Acho que vale a pena o investimento do refrigerador... pois o retorno pode ser muito bom, principalmente ao nivel dos invertebrados pois a agua fria salgada á seria é complicada... :SbOk2: 

Fazer crescer macro algas; alga coralina manter invertebrados... etc etc

Já agora o Blenideo que tinhas penso ser o Parablennius Gattorugine, a questão da pinta preta pode ser uma variação...

Abraço

Vitor

----------

